# What was the best costume you saw last night?



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Every year there is always one kid that has that "it" costume. Sometimes they are very elaborate, and sometimes they are so basic that the simplicity of it wins you over. Other times it's something unexpected, that makes you think "Yeah, that was pretty cool".
So what was it? What was your favorite Trick-Or-Treaters costume of the night?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

A 5 year old kid with the most awesome facepaint I've seen since I began haunting. This kid had a full prosthetic, and multiple layers of airbrushed paint. I made sure to introduce myself to his dad, and invite them out to help with the build for 2015, if they're interested. A 5 year old who has a character complete with back story, and his dad who is the one who did the makeup? Definitely welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Best one I saw was a headless costume. Second best was a young girl in Day of the Dead makeup and costume - only one of that type I saw all night.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hard to say ... most everyone had a coat on for the rain and wind. But I did see a Day of the Dead costume with great face paint. I'm thinking that would be a fun theme for next year.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*I too saw a Headless Horseman costume that I dubbed as my favorite.*


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:My favorite was a ghost boy who had a hand made costume that his mom made, really cool ghoul face paint and a chain of skulls around his neck. He reminded me of Jacob Marley from Scrooge and was so excited to be so scary. You don't see home made costumes anymore....everything is store bought and rushed..... (Maybe I expect too much? For me, growing up, Halloween was always about the costume, something scary, something that flowed in the wind. I was lucky enough to have a mother and sisters that could sew up anything I could dream up.)


----------

